
Grafana 3.0 Beta Released - SkyRocknRoll
http://grafana.org/blog/2016/03/31/grafana-3-0-beta-released.html
======
OrangeTux
Wow, the support plans are expensive!

~~~
mryan
Yes, especially as you can only get support on a single instance with the
$500/month developer plan. $4000/year minimum if you want support for your HA
cluster.

One of the items in the pricing table is "Indemnification - Limit your
liability from using Grafana".

Does anybody know what this means? What will having a higher-level support
plan indemnify me from?

~~~
Bluestrike2
If Grafana is in breach of the reps and warranties in the SLA, indemnification
means they're on the hook for the costs for any litigation that may result
from the breach.

~~~
thawkins
Maybe, maybe it's indemnification for patent claims for key technologies in
the product, ie if somebody sues you becuase they claim to own IPR over
something that graphana provides, then they will take over the costs of the
litigation.

~~~
Bluestrike2
Some companies do. That's definitely a nasty pitfall that most customers would
like to avoid. You'd have to review the specifics of the Grafana contract to
find out exactly what is and is not covered. Patent infringement insurance
isn't cheap, and they'd need it to cover their potential risk. With smaller
SaaS startups, I can see how that might be an issue for them to cover.

[http://www.aberlawfirm.com/2014/04/15/combination-
exception-...](http://www.aberlawfirm.com/2014/04/15/combination-exception-
infringement/)

------
JoBrad
I'm really excited about some of these updates. Playlists were kind of useless
without the ability to save them, and I'm looking forward to playing around
with the new plugin model.

------
polinux
Excellent!!!

